# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 24)



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2017)

*How many hand made wooden bowls do you have in your personal collection? Either made by you or someone else....*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## Brink (Jun 11, 2017)

2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 11, 2017)

Finished, a handful. In progress, over 20. Bowl blanks, over 100. I need to work on the finishing part. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a few that I kept just because i like the way the wood looked. Most of the ones I have kept are a reminder of my early works and learning curve. I like to look at these older bowls and turnings as a reminder of how far I have come and they make me think about where I want to be as far as a turner. Turning for me is not the only art I do in wood working, it is just a part of it, something I come back to from time to time in between other projects and arts. But it is a big part of my wood working and something I really enjoy, it is something I don't think you ever stop learning about, it's those early bowls that remind me of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a collection of other turners bowls that I like. Most are bowls from people that helped me along my wood turning way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2017)

all from someone else- This is some kind of trick question designed to harass the  about his lathe...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> This is some kind of trick question designed to harass the  about his lathe...


Yup

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2017)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 129267



siiipppian sun-screen- the chamber pot fit better.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 11, 2017)

I've got 8 that are by me or another turner that I keep and are not for sale. The rest are inventory.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2017)

I've got 6 total. 4 that others have made that are mine and 2 that I've made that hopefully some blind person with money will want. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2017)

Tony said:


> I've got 6 total. 4 that others have made that are mine and 2 that I've made that hopefully some blind person with money will want. Tony



@Brink

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 11, 2017)

6 from other folks, 2 or 3 of mine that have just become clutter catchers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2017)

I've got a whole bunch, but only a few get to stay in the house. A few that were made by others are displayed prominently, and a few that I've made are being used. The are many more in the shop in various stages of completion, and I've got quite a few that are finished just waiting on a good home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jun 11, 2017)

I've kept a few to remind me what things looked looked like when I started. Sort of a progression of the _journey. _Most all of bowls since manage to find nice homes. I prolly have 8-10 others that are currently waiting for new homes.
Have thousands of potentials (not exagerrating)----just waiting for processing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2017)

I forgot about this one. It's unfinished, tenon broke off and it flew across the shop. I plan to get back to it at some point. Pretty scary moment, first one I've had do that! Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 11, 2017)

I've got 2 that others made and 3 old ones hiding out in a box. I have made way to many over the years that I have ether sold or gave away. I prefer making art pieces to bowls.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 11, 2017)

I've got one, that really isn't fit to sell. My first; was out of a glued up block of something REALLY HARD and light in color. I'm assuming some seriously dense maple. Not sure what they glued it together with, but it's black ugly stuff. Lee was checking it out when he visited, all I can say is... He didn't laugh at it. Acquired the blank with my Harbor Freight midi-lathe purchase. 

Otherwise, couple small ones from the Bottle Brush Burl that some crazy woman just absolutely had to have, made an appointment with my wife to pick them up, and never showed up, hasn't called back, so I guess they're in my collection for the time being. 

A black locust hybrid I've been sanding on for a week now. CA was a bad choice of finish but I wasn't sure what else to apply over resin that wouldn't create problems. Let's just say it's been interesting since one side is hard as a rock, and the other was a tad punky with spots of resin mixed in. It didn't want to turn even, didn't want to finish even, doesn't want to sand even. Sanded through the finish inside, sanding through it in spots on the bottom of the bowl, buffed through a spot or two on the rim. Been ready to scream several times!! Think I've about got it, apply Novus 2 and dull spots pop out where finish is gone. It's kind of an impressive little bowl though, and I'm on my way to the shop to finish it up this evening... I hope! Belated mother's day gift, or I'd have given up and added it to my collection already. 

More bowl blanks on the way though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 11, 2017)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 129267


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 11, 2017)

Bowls?? Two. A camphor popcorn/fruit bowl I made over 16 years ago (need's re-oiling) & a beautiful cherry bowl I won at our woodturning guild's bring back raffle about 10 years ago. Gary K... made it. This was the second bowl he's ever turned. The shape & finish are absolutely prefect!!
He is a real Craftsman!!!

I have several other treasured woodturnings I have made that are not for sale.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 129267



If you scroll up the page in a hurry, that ^ looks like one of those scary scenes in a horror movie when it flashes by!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hahahahaaaaa


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Had to try it didn't you?!




It did too, didn't it?!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kweinert (Jun 12, 2017)

Just counted 7. My first bowl from a board, first segmented, first 3 corner, one I got here from a Christmas exchange (and the blank that came with it is still out in the shop - I really will get to it one of these days), one on my wife's side of the bed for earrings, etc. And a couple of others just for good measure.

One more, not counted above, that's temporarily in my possession while it waits to get delivered to my uncle. Came from a tree his older brother brought to Colorado from Michigan and the tree finally died off. Uncle Lee is no longer with us so I figured it'd be a good keepsake.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Fenton (Jun 19, 2017)

none


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 20, 2017)

Only a couple


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 20, 2017)

CWS said:


> I have a collection of other turners bowls that I like. Most are bowls from people that helped me along my wood turning way.


Ol @CWS has some very cool stuff !!!


----------

